# Screen filler remover



## matt o shirts (Feb 26, 2008)

Im new to screen printing and used screen filler on my first screen. Im ready for a new design and need to know if there is a screen filler remover. I tried a light paint thinner but that only made a mess. let me know.

thanks,
matt


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

matt o shirts said:


> Im new to screen printing and used screen filler on my first screen. Im ready for a new design and need to know if there is a screen filler remover. I tried a light paint thinner but that only made a mess. let me know.
> 
> thanks,
> matt


If it was a screen filler and not an emulsion, you should be able to remove it with water. If it is an emulsion, then the best thing to use is an emulsion remover or reclaimer.


----------



## shutupntrain (Mar 5, 2007)

This happened to me as well,I used the filler instead(Im a newb) and it dried and the emulsion wont work to remove it.


----------



## matt o shirts (Feb 26, 2008)

the label on the bottle says that is screen filler, all i did was paint on the design and let dry and i begain printing. Its not an emulsion. It was a speedball starter kit that i picked up and was included in it.

matt


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

matt o shirts said:


> the label on the bottle says that is screen filler, all i did was paint on the design and let dry and i begain printing. Its not an emulsion. It was a speedball starter kit that i picked up and was included in it.
> 
> matt


You should be able to wash it out with water then. What brand is it?


----------



## DorrianRyanE (Jan 22, 2013)

What I use for screen filler is Greased Lightning (go with brand name, not a knock off). Spray the Greased Lightning on both sides of the screen, let it soak for about 5-10 minutes, then spray it out. The filler fluid will come right out. 

This is what I use for the different fluids:
Drawing Fluid= Water
Screen filler= Greased Lightning
Emulsion= Bleach


----------

